# Reactor problems; attn.: Matt & Jim/everybody



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Folks,

I set up a 75g recently and it's proving impossible to get the PH lowered to below 6.5-6.4 with either the old reactor I have or the combo of an Azoo diffuser and powerhead. I used Onyx which has a buffering quality and for whatever other reasons I can't come close to my target PH of 5.8.

So...I'm going to make a new reactor and I was wondering about reactor designs. The one I'm working with now is base on the Ghori design except that I used acrylic pipe with an inside dimension of 1.5". I'm thinking of using 3" pipe instead and wondered what effect that might have. Any thoughts?

Jim, I liked the looks of your reactor that you had on your big tank when I was at the last meeting. Could you go tell me about your design?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Do you have the reactor on the intake or putput side of your filter. They seem to work better on the ouptut side of the filter thought they seem to reduce the flow a bit more on the output. 

A 1.5" reactor may be a bit small depending on your filter flow. I have one I planned to use on my 30g with an Eheim Ecco 2231. The larger 2" reactor cut down the flow too much from the Eheim. I think a 3" reactor would really cut down on the flow, but they are cheap enough to make as long as you don't use the clear acrylic/PVC for them. Also, I may have made the reactor that Jim is using but I'm ot sure if he is still using it or not  

On a last note, I have been thinking about another reactor design. My thoughts are to have the input come in from the side of the reactor versus coming in from the top. I am hoping to be able to use my drill press and drill a nice hole on an angle into the side of the reactor. My thoughts are that this will make a nice circular flow in side of the pipe, kind of like a whirlpool effect o similar to a protein skimmer but using CO2 instead or an air pump. 

I want some clear PVC/Acrylic for this so I can see what is going on inside the reactor. Where did yo get the clear stuff? I may want to go in on some with you. If it is from US Plastics, I may get a couple of the round pieces of Acrylic to use as a top and bottom also.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I got the acrylic from a local place that makes display cases for artists and others. They only had 2 feet and I used one foot. If you want the rest I'll bring it to the meeting, but as I say, it is only 1.5" I.D.

I am using the reactor on the input, maybe I'll move it and see if it does better.

-Russ


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Matt did make the reactor that I was using. I am currently using the Azoo diffusor and love it. Sean is or will be using the reactor that I got from Matt that was originally intended for Damon. My, don't we get around.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

Can you tell me about your design on the one that Jim was using?

Also, I'm having a hard time finding all the pieces for these things at Home Depot and Lowes. Especially the little connectors for airline/co2 lines. Where do you folks get your stuff?

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It is the same design as the Ghori reactor except that I used a "T" at the botom so I could have a cleanout port. I also injected the CO2 at the bottom versus the top just to see how it would work. I have heard that you need to inject the CO2 at the top to get the most mixing of the CO2 and water. It seems to work just fine hving the CO2 at the bottom. The CO2 bubbles still rise against the water flow even though I am using A Magnmu 350 to power the reactor. 

I got threaded brass barbs at Lowe's in the plumbing section. I drilled a 1/2" hole in the "T" section of the reactor and threaded the brass nipple into the hole, wrapping the threads with teflon tape. Sems to work pretty well. 

If Jack is not using the one I made for him, maybe he can bring that to the meeting so everyone can see what it looks like. I don't think I have a spare lying around any more.

Did you move your reactor to the output side of your filter yet? I think it will work a bit better that way. 

I would like the 12" piece of acrylic. I'm not sure if I will use it the way I described earlier, but I will definately use it


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I can bring mine, i have not plumbed it in yet...was waiting on co2 and things.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

I haven't moved it yet because I haven't figured out how to plumb it with my Hydor in-line heater on the output yet. I assume the water still has to enter at the top and exit the bottom.

Sean, if you could bring it that would be great.

thanks,

-Russ


----------

